# Saturday 4/22



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I was planning on heading up to jig on Saturday, but this northeast wind and cold front has me 2nd guessing whether to go or not. Anyone else heading out Saturday? Any suggestions on areas that may be less affected by the weather (harbors, bays, etc)?


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

tribefan0225 said:


> Well I was planning on heading up to jig on Saturday, but this northeast wind and cold front has me 2nd guessing whether to go or not. Anyone else heading out Saturday? Any suggestions on areas that may be less affected by the weather (harbors, bays, etc)?


I am. Got a charter. The wind forecast is decreasing though.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The forecast has decreased the winds but we should all know by now that weekend days are always Northeast winds for 2017.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Even at 13knots, with a NE wind, you're looking at 3-4'ers and there will probably be some bigger waves in there too. I cancelled my 3 day trip sadly. Not worth the time away from my son and money to get beat up out there in a NE wind. Positive note; I'm off on Tuesday and winds are forecasted to be out of the South! You know where I'll be heading. Debating on launching from Huron though and trolling or see what I can salvage on the reefs to jig....


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not coming out either . They call for 2 to 4s and they will be 4 to 6s. Tired of getting beat up.. 20+ gusts no fun


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I am cancelling the weekend trip as well. I think the Western Basin will be 4 fter's all weekend.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

That shallow water kicks up REAL quick ESPECIALLY with a NE wind


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree even with the decrease of winds you will still see 4 footers with it being a NE wind. And don't be surprise tomorrow will show an increase wind for saturday.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

This Tuesday was 12-16 mph East winds and it was no fun at all. Solid 3-4 footers. just plain miserable.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm praying Tuesday's prediction for South winds holds up!!!


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you guys think the bay's and harbors will be rough as well or are they better protected from the wind? Deciding whether or not to go after crappie and gills in the harbors instead


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

tribefan0225 said:


> Do you guys think the bay's and harbors will be rough as well or are they better protected from the wind? Deciding whether or not to go after crappie and gills in the harbors instead


Harbors should be fine if you're inside a breakwall but I'm not familiar with Western basin harbors. Thats usually how the Cleveland area is. The more 'stuff' in the way of the wind direction, the calmer the conditions


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Harbors should be fine if you're inside a breakwall but I'm not familiar with Western basin harbors. Thats usually how the Cleveland area is. The more 'stuff' in the way of the wind direction, the calmer the conditions


East and West Harbor should be fishable. And the crappie may be active.


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm all in. Fri-Sun with a 3 hour drive. If it's bad, I'll chase largemouth in the docks or the Portage. Only get one a year and this weekend is it.


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

b912 said:


> I'm all in. Fri-Sun with a 3 hour drive. If it's bad, I'll chase largemouth in the docks or the Portage. Only get one a year and this weekend is it.


I'm heading that way as we speak.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Sunday isn't looking so bad...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

In spite of the bumpy seas the bite is strong right now. Lots of quality fish being taken today.


----------



## ItsAboutTime (Mar 19, 2015)

What part of the lake and what program are you getting these quality fish?


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

I was out east of "K" can from 0620 until 930. Three guys jigging and not one fish.
3-4 footers but was able to maintain bottom contact. water is getting dirty.
maybe we will get a window to get out tonight and look for cleaner water.
anybody out there now getting fish ?


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

What are the water temps you guys are seeing too?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out Sunday trolling.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

bruceg said:


> I was out east of "K" can from 0620 until 930. Three guys jigging and not one fish.
> 3-4 footers but was able to maintain bottom contact. water is getting dirty.
> maybe we will get a window to get out tonight and look for cleaner water.
> anybody out there now getting fish ?


We picked 9 today west of "K" can.



KTRAIN said:


> What are the water temps you guys are seeing too?


55 degrees


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

bruceg said:


> I was out east of "K" can from 0620 until 930. Three guys jigging and not one fish.
> 3-4 footers but was able to maintain bottom contact. water is getting dirty.
> maybe we will get a window to get out tonight and look for cleaner water.
> anybody out there now getting fish ?


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure enough the wind slowed down for a few hours, left wildwings at 5:00 PM out to locust and jigged. no fish in 45 minutes so trolled south and got seven in about an hour just before dark. Bandits back 40-50 pink lemonade and white perch were best.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

bruceg said:


> Sure enough the wind slowed down for a few hours, left wildwings at 5:00 PM out to locust and jigged. no fish in 45 minutes so trolled south and got seven in about an hour just before dark. Bandits back 40-50 pink lemonade and white perch were best.


Seen 3 boats trolling in that area tonight and I am sure you were one of them. Were all those trolling fish males? Also the boat that sunk out there still has it's bow sticking above water. It's in 12 feet of water north of wild wings and could be very hard to spot traveling tomorrow am in the dark.


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

island troller said:


> Seen 3 boats trolling in that area tonight and I am sure you were one of them. Were all those trolling fish males? Also the boat that sunk out there still has it's bow sticking above water. It's in 12 feet of water north of wild wings and could be very hard to spot traveling tomorrow am in the dark.


All males a couple of 24 inch, saw an ambulance working today at wildwings this afternoon, hope everyone is O.K.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks fishdealer04 for the report. Heading out about 10 this morning... Planned on earlier but it is COLD.........


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

fishdealer04 said:


> We picked 9 today west of "K" can.
> 
> 
> 
> 55 degrees


We had plenty of fish around K and locust


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Was just at fenwicks and they got that boat in. Supposedly there was a big patch in the bow and the first big wave blew the patch out. It was a3'x3' hole. They had it filled with air bags and pumped out a ton of water to get it on the trailer. What a sight to see. 

We fished locust this morning. 3 big whites bass but no walleye. Didn't mark that many and there were probably 1000 boats around the reef. Tried jigging and trolling


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

benfish909 said:


> Was just at fenwicks and they got that boat in. Supposedly there was a big patch in the bow and the first big wave blew the patch out. It was a3'x3' hole. They had it filled with air bags and pumped out a ton of water to get it on the trailer. What a sight to see.
> 
> We fished locust this morning. 3 big whites bass but no walleye. Didn't mark that many and there were probably 1000 boats around the reef. Tried jigging and trolling


What kind of boat was it, glass or aluminum?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

benfish909 that sounds like our day there today. 3 guys = 1 keeper Walleye. I caught 4 at 14.5 inches. Couple monster Catfish and couple monster Sheepheads. A few white perch too. Waves were 1 foot or less. Thought maybe we could walk out to west Sister if we stepped on boats to get there! Great day to be on the water though.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I strike my last comment from the record


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

It was fiberglass.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

ItsAboutTime said:


> What part of the lake and what program are you getting these quality fish?


Sorry I was in Lake Michigan yesterday so I haven't had a chance to check out the site. I know of 2 small boat charters that took lots of fish that were a pretty solid grade in 14' of water out off WW.


----------

